# Kevin, I know you can see this from wherever you are



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

So the last interaction I had with Kevin was regarding fixing a toaster for a restaurant I work at part time and he came up with a perfect Kevin idea with his last post on Woodbarter-



Kevin said:


> We should start an online restaurant for woodworkers. Our customers pay for wooden eggs and we send them ..... wooden eggs or something.
> 
> I do have a great idea for wooden grits . . . all we need is customers. With money. That want wooden eggs. Or wood grits ....
> 
> Okay never mind....



I had glued up a couple pieces to do that to show him today but I know wherever he is, he's shaking his head and laughing that anyone would actually take the time to do it.

The Eggs are Maple and Osage, A bit of Zebrawood for the Bacon, and the Maple Grits have a couple pats of Osage Butter.

Dammit man, It's really hitting me how much I miss you already

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 18


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2016)

I saw that that was his last post and I've been thinking about all day. I had almost the same ideas, except mine will have some Mesquite hash browns to go with it. I think of I can pull my ideas off, it will be a great way of honoring him. (In a goofy, off-the-cuff way). Good job Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2016)

He can see it, and he's laughing his a$$ off!!! I'm so glad you did that.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> I saw that that was his last post and I've been thinking about all day. I had almost the same ideas, except mine will have some Mesquite hash browns to go with it. I think of I can pull my ideas off, it will be a great way of honoring him. (In a goofy, off-the-cuff way). Good job Colin.



How about we see how many meals folks can make out of wood? I really want to see hash browns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a good idea I was thinking about also. I'll PM you this weekend, I had a couple thoughts I was going to run up the flagpole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2016)

I just finished loading all my walnut turning blanks into my truck, I think I left my oysters in the parking lot. it has to do with wood and food but I don't think you want to see em! lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2016)

Too cool! I do believe Kevin would appreciate that meal... he was always a fan of high fiber foods!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I do believe Kevin would appreciate that meal... he was always a fan of high fiber foods!



Although the experience when you had to go would be memorable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Although the experience when you had to go would be memorable



That's why momma always told us to chew our food slowly and throughly!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 18, 2016)

So, who's making the wooden teeth to eat all these meals with?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 18, 2016)

Some of those burl caps Kevin had would have made for some good steak to go with those eggs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2016)

He would probably tell you to make a big sausage right now and then this thread would be lost forever lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2016)

That was my thought was sausage instead of bacon.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

